# Arabian style metal alloy perfume bottles, wholesale in Dubai???



## Jasmine_Flower (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey there,

This is my first post in this forum. I am in the process of starting up a business in the UK and I want to source Arabian style metal alloy perfume bottles, as well as the 'tola' perfume oil bottles. These tola bottles come in size 12ml and 6ml and smaller. They are for pure perfume oils. Does anyone know where in Dubai I can source these on a wholesale basis? I am not looking to buy much, intially, around 600 bottles. 

If anyone has suggestions as to where I can also get high quality perfume oils, including Oud oils in Dubai, at good prices... I would appreciate the suggestion! 

Thanks!


----------



## Jasmine_Flower (Aug 26, 2012)

Anyone know? I know that there is a perfume alley near the Gold Souq, but does anyone know if they sell bulk empty perfume bottles? :/ Thanks


----------

